# Black Friday



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So who all does a Black Friday sale? We are talking about getting out there on Black Friday for the 4-Her's soap sales. Where do you all think is the best place to go? Is there a boom time or a lull time that we should be aware of?
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I sell more soap the month of November, and the first 2 weeks of December than I sell all year. Second is restocking sales the 2nd week of January. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Tammy, what kind of sale were you thinking of doing? A sidewalk sale or online sale? I am on Etsy and don't sell a lot of soap there but it's picking up and they really promote all the big shopping days. The brick and mortar market where I am located permanently is usually closed on Black Friday. They say they don't feel they can compete with the big stores and maybe they are right but my feeling is that they just want to give the city employees a long holiday weekend.  

I've often thought about all the soap I could sell by setting up a table outside of Target or Walmart


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Both Anita, but the Online sale is for mainly relatives or friends of the 4-Hers. But it is done on FB from their 4-H page and personal pages (mine as well). 
They are needing some things for their goat group and for their community service gardening project. We can hope


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've heard that online sales are brisk on Black Friday because people are off work and many do not want to brave the crazies out looking for bargains at 4am...I myself have never stepped foot inside a store on Black Friday!


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Black Friday (and the Sat after) are my biggest days of the year. If you can find a well established, consistently well attended show in your area it might be worth it.

It's definitely worth looking into.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We can never find a show that weekend. There just aren't any. But this year there is one nearby that moved their normal date (weekend b4) to the Saturday after T-day as part of a 'shop local' promotion so we signed up for that one. And because we could never find shows that weekend it is the weekend we hold our annual open house. We don't do Friday though....just Sat., and Sun. This is our 3rd or 4th year having it. There are a couple other home businesses in the area that have theirs as well so we do draw some people into our area.


----------

